# PC case becomes too hot



## Bad-boy (May 14, 2011)

Last October I bought a used pc from a guy who said it was only 8 months old. I am regularly using this pc for the past 8 months from 6Pm to 10 or 11 pm everyday. It was working fine. Now a days the pc case getting too hot. The heat is below the power supply unit fan. Psu is on the upper back side of the case.The PSU fan is running cool. 

I use this pc for sending mails, browsing and sometimes to watch youtube videos. When Im tying to open a program (Usually firefox, MS word, calculator ) the fan's noise become very louder and gradually it slows down. I dont know whether it is the PSU fan or the cpu fan. I dont play games in this pc. sometimes i play built in games like spider solitaire and the fan's noise becomes very annoying. The OS is windows vista. What should i do to fix this problem? or is this a normal thing? or the processor is going to fail? There is also a graphics card in the pc.

The power supply fan is running cool but the metal part below the power supply is really hot. Everything in the device manager shows working perfectly.

The pc specifications are
PC case; Iball i648 with 400 watts power supply.
Processor: Core 2duo 2.33ghz
memory:2GBkingston
hard drive:320gbseagate
video memory: Nvidia geforce8600gt.

I dont have a ups. usually i plug directly to wall socket. The socket is also earthed. os is windows vista. I dont know to open it and repair by myself. But i will try. Any suggestion will be great.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Have you tried opening the case to see if it is full of dust?


----------



## Bad-boy (May 14, 2011)

No didnt open it yet.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

What is the brand and model of your power supply? 

When you open your case make sure the power is off and unplugged. Try not to touch anything. Just have a look to see how dusty it is and in particular how dusty your CPU, GPU and PSU heat sinks are.


----------



## Bad-boy (May 14, 2011)

I will try that. I think the power supply is came with the pc case. Thanks mate for your help.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Bad-boy said:


> I will try that. I think the power supply is came with the pc case. Thanks mate for your help.


From what I can see, the case you have only has 1 or 2 fans so its likely that dust will be very bad for your case as heat will just hang about. 

As for your PSU, im sure its poor quality if it came with that case. 

Get back to me about the inside of your case.


----------



## Bad-boy (May 14, 2011)

There is thick layer dust on the fan leaves and plastic tunnel attached to the side of the pc case. Also there is dust in the aluminum wheel like thing below the cpu fan. It was too hot. I didnt cleaned it. Just closed. It will be safe to take it to a pc service store.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

You could perform the maintenance required relatively easily with some guidance.

All you need is a can of compressed air(the sort you get from a pc store) and ear buds  

It's up to you though. There is a small risk of you doing something silly and damaging your pc. Nevertheless, could save yourself some $$.


----------

